# Andalusia, Florala, Samson area Non Ethanol Gas Stations



## MadHatter (Feb 28, 2012)

For all you folks that like to come to Lake Jackson in Florala or Point A in Andalusia or Geneva State Lake near Samson, AL here is a list of stores that carry non ethanol.

First in Florala/Lockhart area you have Mike's General Store in Lockhart, and also I believe the Penny Mart has Non-Ethanol REGULAR gasoline. I definitely know Mike's General has it. 

In Samson area, Revel's Marathon store (near Hwy 52 and Hwy 54 intersection) has Non-Ethanol PREMIUM gasoline. Not sure of the other stores in Samson.

In Andalusia, the Marathon gas station at the Hwy 84 and Hwy 29 Intersection says they have Non-Ethanol gas. The only problem with this store is not all employess know what type of gas they carry. Some say non-ethanol and some just simply dont know. They did have a sign outside at one time saying they carried non-ethanol gas though.

If anyone else knows of anywhere else in this immediate area feel free to let me know. Im always looking for new places. :yes:


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

JJ's in Samson has all three grades ethanol free. They are on 52 going east toward Geneva


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure of the store in Opp, but i know there is one there that is cheaper than anywhere around and they are no ethanol.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The Corner Market (Piggly Wiggly) at Hwy 29 and Brooklyn Road coming into Andalusia from the south carries ethanol free gas according to their sign. 

Also the Gitty-Up-n-Go at the corner of Church Street and River Falls street (next to Jackson Honda) has ethanol free in their premium grade.


----------

